# noise from right rear wheel



## nrussell (Nov 4, 2009)

We have a 2005 X, bought new, and serviced regularly by our local Nissan dealer. Lately we have been hearing this sound from the right rear wheel. It sounds like something was stuck to the tire as it is not a constant sound. When I depressed the brake slightly the sound disappeared. It does not make the sound all the time but appears randomly. I had the car to the dealer and went for a drive with the technician - of course there was no noise. The noise continues; I have the vehicle in for a check this Saturday. Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You might have a brake piston that is intermitantly not retracting fully and letting the pads just touch the rotor. The on and off nature of the sound would be caused by a slight warp in the disc just touching now and again as the rotor revolves.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

nrussell said:


> ... It sounds like something was stuck to the tire as it is not a constant sound. When I depressed the brake slightly the sound disappeared. .... Anyone with any ideas?


When you say it sounds like "something is stuck to the tire" do you mean there is a clicking sound that you hear repeatedly as the wheels go round and round when driving at low speed?

Do you mostly hear it at low speed, and not so noticeable at higher speed?

if so, perhaps you could refer to the following:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/150505-just-bought-2006-rear-brake-starts.html#post1255922


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Make sure you check your wheel bearing.


----------

